# A peine reçu déja planté? snif!!!



## fervex (8 Juin 2010)

Coucou la compagnie, je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Imac G3 400mhz. Le système d'exploitation est Mac OS 9. Lorque j'ai voulu upgrader en 10.2 j'ai vu qu'il fallait faire une mise a jour du firmware... Mais je ne savais pas qu'il fallait la faire à chaque nouvelle OS; donc comme un noob j'ai inséré le CD 10.2. Je reboot et appuye sur le bouton programmeur sur le coté droit du mac. Au début tout se passe bien je vois la pomme, et au même moment je me documente sur mon windows via internet, et je tombe sur TOUTES les mises à jours qu'il faut faire avant de pouvoir upgrader son mac de l'os 9.0 à 10.2 directement.
Aussitôt, je retire le cd et éteins l'ordi. Lorsque je le rallume tout se passe bien sauf que plus d'écran il reste noir,(je sais c'est pas la première demande mais tout ce que j'ai lu, leur écran était modifié seulement pour les couleurs que moi rien ddu tout). J'ai tout testé enlever la pile, la barette de mémoire 64mo (PS: en plus il faut au moins 256mo pour supporter l'OS 10.2)QUEL NOOB!!! fait tout ce que j'ai pu trouver comme conseil mais rien??
Y a-til une âme charitable dans cet univers??
Merci


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> Coucou la compagnie, je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Imac G3 400mhz. Le système d'exploitation est Mac OS 9. Lorque j'ai voulu upgrader en 10.2 j'ai vu qu'il fallait faire une mise a jour du firmware... Mais je ne savais pas qu'il fallait la faire à chaque nouvelle OS; donc comme un noob j'ai inséré le CD 10.2. Je reboot et appuye sur le bouton programmeur sur le coté droit du mac. Au début tout se passe bien je vois la pomme, et au même moment je me documente sur mon windows via internet, et je tombe sur TOUTES les mises à jours qu'il faut faire avant de pouvoir upgrader son mac de l'os 9.0 à 10.2 directement.
> Aussitôt, je retire le cd et éteins l'ordi. Lorsque je le rallume tout se passe bien sauf que plus d'écran il reste noir,(je sais c'est pas la première demande mais tout ce que j'ai lu, leur écran était modifié seulement pour les couleurs que moi rien ddu tout). J'ai tout testé enlever la pile, la barette de mémoire 64mo (PS: en plus il faut au moins 256mo pour supporter l'OS 10.2)QUEL NOOB!!! fait tout ce que j'ai pu trouver comme conseil mais rien??
> Y a-til une âme charitable dans cet univers??
> Merci



Houla... j'espère qu'on te l'a donné l'ancêtre ?? 

1) maj du firmware obligatoire depuis OS9 en effet, si tu l'as fait avant l'install de 10.2, normalement tout va bien.
2) Une seule fois suffit, la maj est à faire si tu veux installer 10.2, 10.3, 10.4. y a pas à la refaire plusieurs fois.
3) Le système "idéal" d'ailleurs c'est soit 10.3.9 soit 10.4.11, pas au dessus, pas en dessous, la machine est trop limite et 10.2 est trop vieux et un peu lent en plus.

Donc oui il te faut plus de 64 mo pour installer même 10.2, tu peux mettre jusqu'à 1 go et c'est vivement conseillé. Tu peux changer le DD aussi qui est 3,5 pouces classique mais qui doit être petit et tourner en plus à 4200 tours, un dinosaure quoi.

Moi à ta place, je me procure une barrette de 512 mo, un DVD noir (pas gris hein) de Panther 10.3 ou Tiger 10.4 et je démarre dessus en appuyant sur C. Si écran noir, là faut voir... je sais plus ce qu'il faut faire dans ce cas là.


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juin 2010)

Un membre de ce forum décrit la procédure pour rétablir l'affichage mais je n'ai plus le titre du du sujet en tête


----------



## fervex (8 Juin 2010)

merci pour vos réponse mais comment me procurer un original tiger ou panther?
PAr contre tu dis qu'en appyant sur C quand le PC rebooter et que je pourrait avoir mon ecran normal? Comme l'installation de 10.2 ne s'est pas fini normalement. Puis -je retourner sous l'os 9 pour faire les mises a jours car je n'ai aucun cd officiel. On se débrouille comme on peut!! Sinon comment faire on faisant de l'illég...
Merci


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> merci pour vos réponse mais comment me procurer un original tiger ou panther?
> PAr contre tu dis qu'en appyant sur C quand le PC rebooter et que je pourrait avoir mon ecran normal? Comme l'installation de 10.2 ne s'est pas fini normalement. Puis -je retourner sous l'os 9 pour faire les mises a jours car je n'ai aucun cd officiel. On se débrouille comme on peut!! Sinon comment faire on faisant de l'illég...
> Merci




Ici c'est un forum publique avec une charte que tu as signé, donc on parle que du légal 

Ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est si la maj du firmware a abouti ou non ? Il me semble que ça fait un long bip ou un truc du genre non ?

Si le firmware est ok, boot sur le DVD de 10.2 et refais l'install. Tu pourras ensuite via le web, te mettre en 10.2.9 (un truc comme ça je sais plus). Mais bon 10.2 c'est la lose un peu.

Et sinon, bah comme pour tout dans la vie, soit on achète soit on vol, moi je juge pas, mais pas de conseils pour le vol ici.
Un DVD noir de 10.3 ou 10.4 ça se trouve d'occaz à pas cher sinon tu te débrouilles


----------



## didgar (9 Juin 2010)

Salut !

Pour remettre en route un iMac sur lequel on a tenté l'install d'OSX avant la maj firmware, il y a un tuto - _en anglais_ - ici. Pour le moment, le site est inaccessible ... c'est surprenant, j'ai téléchargé ce pdf il n'y a pas si longtemps ! Si tu n'arrives pas à le récupérer, tiens moi au courant et je te l'enverrai.

*NOTA : n'ayant pas eu à faire cette manipulation moi-même, je ne peux garantir qu'elle fonctionne.*

A+

Didier

[edit]Il y a une autre méthode ici mais là faut être équipé ![/edit]


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2010)

Pour faire la mise à jour du Firmware avec l'écran qui reste noir, un truc est de le faire dans une pièce "dans le noir", en effet, l'écran n'est pas complètement éteint en fait, et sans éclairage on arrive à distinguer ce qui est affiché. Le plus difficile, c'est de localiser le curseur de la souris, mais c'est possible, je l'ai fait une fois.


----------



## fervex (9 Juin 2010)

ok merci por ces infos mais lorsque je mets le cd bootable j'ai l'impression que le mac ce freeze?! le bouton vert reste allumé mais le HDD ne tourne plus ou je ne sais pas.
Pas de bip et je ne sais pas si le firmware a été pris en compte. Puis-je retourner en 9.0?si oui comment?
Tout ce que je souhaite c'est de voir revivre mon imac G3!!

Par contre,Didgar je veux bien le tuto en anglais si tu l'as toujours.

Pascal: je vais tester dans le noir on verra si je vois...


----------



## didgar (9 Juin 2010)

Salut !



fervex a dit:


> Par contre,Didgar je veux bien le tuto en anglais si tu l'as toujours.



Envoie moi en MP ton adresse mail !

A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> on verra si je vois...



Vérité première !


----------



## fervex (9 Juin 2010)

Salut,
je viens de tester dans le noir total mais rien,..., je ne vois strictement que du noir.
Comment puis fair pour restaurer mon TOUT premier mac?!
Personne ne peut donc me venir en aide?
Mon Imac G3 est souffrant ...   A L'AIDE DOCTEURRRRRR!!!!!!!

Ps: Si quelqu'un ne veut plus d'un mac avec un copatibilité avec un OS 10.2 min je suis preneur dans le 91 merci; au cas où, qui sait.


----------



## didgar (9 Juin 2010)

Salut !

Tu as reçu mes pdf ?

A+

Didier


----------



## fervex (10 Juin 2010)

oui je les ai, mais je vais faire la traduction via babel fish car mon anglais en tèlimité lol
Merci encore

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h24 ----------

Un petite question, est que je peux rebooter avec un os 9 comme celui qu'il y avait à l'origine?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> Un petite question, est que je peux rebooter avec un os 9 comme celui qu'il y avait à l'origine?



Une petite réponse : oui ! Mac OS 9.x cohabite sans problèmes avec OS X, même sur le même volume ! Par contre, si le système d'origine n'est pas 9.2.2, il est préférable de procéder à sa mise à jour dans cette version (MàJ gratuite depuis n'importe quelle autre version d'OS 9)


----------



## fervex (10 Juin 2010)

o,uf que je n'ai pas la version OS 9 mais OS 9.2.2. Comme tu le sais je n'a pls d'écran,je viens de tester avec la prise video relier à un atre écran et l'ecran reste lui blanc? Comment je peux faire ressuciter mon G3? Ou est il mort? dois l'enterer Six Pieds sous terre?
Dernière question, où je peux trouver un OS 9 gratuit ou pas cher si mon G3 est récupérable?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2010)

Je savais bien que j'avais lu une autre solution à ce problème sur MacGe !


----------



## fervex (10 Juin 2010)

c'est gentil Pascal mis je viens de tester à la lettre la procédure mais rien à faire. Je vien de mettre un cable sur un autre moniteur avec un DVD de l'OS 10.2 et la je vois la pomme mais l'ecran se fge sur une image grise... la mise à jour du firmware n'a pas été correctement installé! Donc tant que je n'ai pas de disque OS 9 pour rebooter avec le firmware original jepense que je serai bloqué.

Donc: AVIS A TOUTE LA POPULATION DE MAC GENERAION!!! IL Y A T IL UNE AME CHARITABLE POUR ME FOURNIR L'OS 9.0 POUR MON PAUVRE IMAC G3 400MHZ...

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> c'est gentil Pascal mis je viens de tester à la lettre la procédure mais rien à faire. Je vien de mettre un cable sur un autre moniteur avec un DVD de l'OS 10.2 et la je vois la pomme mais l'ecran se fge sur une image grise... la mise à jour du firmware n'a pas été correctement installé! Donc tant que je n'ai pas de disque OS 9 pour rebooter avec le firmware original jepense que je serai bloqué.
> 
> Donc: AVIS A TOUTE LA POPULATION DE MAC GENERAION!!! IL Y A T IL UNE AME CHARITABLE POUR ME FOURNIR L'OS 9.0 POUR MON PAUVRE IMAC G3 400MHZ...
> 
> Merci



Attends, tu avais effacé le disque et tu n'as plus de système 9 sur l'ordi, là ?


----------



## fervex (10 Juin 2010)

Mais oui c'est ce que je t'ai dis au tout début, ou sinon je me suis fait mal comprendre.
Je voulus mettre l'Os 10.2 sauf que je n'avais pas fait la mise a jur obligatoire pour upgrader. le cd d l'os 9 je ne l'ai jamais eu!! donc je me retrouve avec un imac G3 400mhz sans système 'exploitation et sans la mise à jour de faite.

 Donc impossible de le refaire fonctionner!! Ecran Noir, le DD se lance puis s'arrete, ...

Puis je reinstaller avec un os inférieur a l'os 9.0 ou avec l'Os 9.0 car dans la logique il sera reconnu car pour cet Os le firmware est à jour, non?
Peux tu me dire si le fait de réinstaller un os inférieur à 9.0 pourra me faire revivre mon ecran?
Merci
PS: j'espere que c'est compréhensible maintenant MON POBLEME 
Snif, snif


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> Mais oui c'est ce que je t'ai dis au tout début, ou sinon je me suis fait mal comprendre.
> Je voulus mettre l'Os 10.2 sauf que je n'avais pas fait la mise a jur obligatoire pour upgrader. le cd d l'os 9 je ne l'ai jamais eu!! donc je me retrouve avec un imac G3 400mhz sans système 'exploitation et sans la mise à jour de faite.
> 
> Donc impossible de le refaire fonctionner!! Ecran Noir, le DD se lance puis s'arrete, ...
> ...



Oui il faut réinstaller OS9, faire la maj du firmware depuis 9.2.2 et refaire l'install d'os 10. Normalement pas de soucis.
Tu devrais le trouver sur le web, au diable le piratage pour un OS aussi vieux, tu graves le CD (je pense que OS9 tient sur un CD) et puis tu boot dessus. Il faut par contre bien créer un disque bootable et je sais pas si tu pourras le faire depuis windoz...


----------



## fervex (10 Juin 2010)

OK donc tu pense que si je réinstalle l'OS comme à l'origine, mon mac refonctionnera?
En ce qui concerne l'OS 9 ou le trouver.J 'ai fait tous sites les torrents mais il n'a que du 9.1 ou 9.2 mais du 9.0 personne ne peux m'aide pour cette OS
Je jette une bouteille à la mer!!!


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> OK donc tu pense que si je réinstalle l'OS comme à l'origine, mon mac refonctionnera?
> En ce qui concerne l'OS 9 ou le trouver.J 'ai fait tous sites les torrents mais il n'a que du 9.1 ou 9.2 mais du 9.0 personne ne peux m'aide pour cette OS
> Je jette une bouteille à la mer!!!



Si les 9.1, 9.2, sont complets c'est ok, ça doit faire ds les 600 mo, sinon si ce sont de simple maj c'est pas bon en effet. Moi j'avais bien des CD d'origine mais j'ai du les balancer pendant le déménagement...


----------



## fervex (10 Juin 2010)

Donc bien que l'os du mac à lrigine soit le 9.0 je peu quand reinstallé un 9.1 ou 9.2 complet sans avoir fait la mise a jour sur l'ordinateur? Ou il faut obligtorement l'OS 9?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> Donc bien que l'os du mac à lrigine soit le 9.0 je peu quand reinstallé un 9.1 ou 9.2 complet sans avoir fait la mise a jour sur l'ordinateur? Ou il faut obligtorement l'OS 9?



Par OS 9, on entend généralement OS 9.0.x (avec x de 0 à 4 si mes souvenirs sont bons), OS 9.1 et OS 9.2.x (avec cette fois x de 0 à 2, mais des 9.2.0 je n'en ai jamais vu). Pour faire la mise à jour du firmware, tu dois avoir OS 9.1 ou supérieur (donc, en pratique OD 9.1, 9.2.1 ou 9.2.2. Quelle que soit ta version d'OS 9, les mises à jour pour aller jusqu'à la version 9.2.2, ultime version avant l'apparition d'OS X, sont gratuitement fournies par Apple.


----------



## fervex (10 Juin 2010)

donc ca veut dire que je peux me procurer un OS 9.0.x et reformater mon mac . Donc pas obligé d'être un 9.0.0? Ok je vais tester après avoir trouvé un OS 9.0.x. 
Pascal si tu peux m'aider sur ce coup là.Faire un message aux autres membres ou que je fasse une demande sur nouveau topic
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> donc ca veut dire que je peux me procurer un OS 9.0.x et reformater mon mac . Donc pas obligé d'être un 9.0.0? Ok je vais tester après avoir trouvé un OS 9.0.x.
> Pascal si tu peux m'aider sur ce coup là.Faire un message aux autres membres ou que je fasse une demande sur nouveau topic
> Merci



Essaie les petites annonces (pas seulement les nôtres, celles des autres sites mac aussi) et eBay, c'est ta meilleure chance de trouver !


----------



## fervex (10 Juin 2010)

oki je vais voir ca!
meci


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2010)

Si je retrouve un CD d'OS9, mp et je te l'envoie.


----------



## claude72 (11 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> donc ca veut dire que je peux me procurer un OS 9.0.x et reformater mon mac . Donc pas obligé d'être un 9.0.0? Ok je vais tester après avoir trouvé un OS 9.0.x.


Sauf que d'après LowEndMac, le iMac G3 400 MHz nécessite au minimum un OS 9.0.*4* pour démarrer ! donc, tu ne pourras pas booter sur un 9.0.0.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Sauf que d'après LowEndMac, le iMac G3 400 MHz nécessite au minimum un OS 9.0.*4* pour démarrer ! donc, tu ne pourras pas booter sur un 9.0.0.



Ça me paraît complètement absurde mais bon...
Maj majeur ok pour boot, mais pas mineur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça me paraît complètement absurde mais bon...
> Maj majeur ok pour boot, mais pas mineur.



Non non, je confirme, il existe une ruse pour tromper le bazar, mais il faut un Mac en état (et ResEdit) pour la mettre en &#339;uvre.

Mon Pismo nécessite 9.0.2 pour démarrer, et il refusait de se lancer sur mon CD de 9.0 "boite" (que du coup, j'ai donné dans le fil adéquat).

Cela dit, notre ami Claude72 se trompe par omission : sur les 4 générations d'iMac G3 "slot loading", les 3 premières comportaient un modèle à 400 Mhz, mais n'avaient pas toutes le même système minimum :

- Le premier (fin 99 - PowerMac 2.1) : Mac OS 8.6
- Le second (été 2000 - PowerMac 2.2) : Mac OS 9.0.4
- Le troisième (début 2001 - PowerMac 4.1) : Mac OS 9.1

Le problème, c'est que ce sont tous les 3 des modèles M5521, donc, pour savoir lequel des 3 a notre ami, on ne peut se fier qu'à la couleur &#8230; si ça n'est pas un graphite.

Si c'est un Blueberry, un Tangerine, un Grape, un Lime ou un Srawberry, alors il peut démarrer à partir d'un 8.6, si c'est un "graphite", on ne peut pas savoir, ça peut être n'importe quelle génération, et si c'est un Ruby ou Sage, c'est 9.0.4. Blue Dalmatian ou FlowerPower, c'est 9.1, Snow ou Indigo, c'est soit 9.0.4, soit 9.1.

Donc, s'il est d'une de ces 5 couleurs là (de gauche à droite : Tangerine, Strawberry, Grape, Blueberry et Lime), il peut démarrer sur un CD d'OS 9.0 :




Par contre, les 3 premières et la dernière de celles ci ou si ça n'est pas une couleur unie :



C'est mort pour le 9.0 !

Si c'est la 4ème (Graphite), on ne peut pas savoir.


----------



## fervex (11 Juin 2010)

C'est la couleur centrale  GRAPE!!! donc je popurrais rebooter ur un 9.0 ou un 9.0.2!!?
et Merci JPTK j'espere que tu auras ca sous la main.
Donc si je me procure l'un des OS je pourai avoir mon ecran en etat de marche...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> Donc si je me procure l'un des OS je pourai avoir mon ecran en etat de marche...



Normalement, en suivant les indications du lien que je t'ai donné dans un post précédent (le #24), oui !


----------



## fervex (11 Juin 2010)

Ok avant il faut que je trouve l'OS 9.0 pour rebooter, tant que je n'ai pas je suis en stand by


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> Ok avant il faut que je trouve l'OS 9.0 pour rebooter, tant que je n'ai pas je suis en stand by



Oui, je me suis gouré, le lien, c'est celui de mon post #16, pas #24, le 24, c'était pour faire les mises à jour ensuite.

A noter que dans son truc, le gars avait réussi à installer OS X, lui, donc, les manips, toi, tu dois les faire en démarrant sur le CD, et une fois l'écran revenu, tu fais les mises à jour en OS 9.1 ou 9.2.x AVANT de faire la mise à jour du firmware (partant du 9.0, tu en as 3 à faire : 9.0 -> 9.1, puis 9.1 -> 9.2.1, et enfin 9.2.1 -> 9.2.2).

Par contre, contrairement à ce qui est dit dans le post, tu n'as pas besoin de virer OS 9.2.2 ensuite pour installer OS X, les deux peuvent cohabiter !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Juin 2010)

Salut Fervex,
passes moi ton adresse en M.P que je t'envoie une de mes V° de l'OS 9 d'origine pour ton imac 400,
je m'en sert plus depuis le passage à panther mais moi j'avais lu les pages macgé au préalable,
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## fervex (11 Juin 2010)

ok pascal je vais vir ca
je t'attends patrick JJ
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h10 ----------

Je viens de tester mon mac avec un os 9 trouvé sur la toile, mais le mac s'éteint d'un coup et l'écran reste noir!
J'ai connecté mon mac à mon moniteur windows et là l'écran devient blanc au démarrage mais le mac s'éteint d'un coup? l'alimentation est morte? le DD est foutu? je ne sais pas quoi faire! Ou sinon l'OS est pas conforme.
La manip es bien mise en place du cd boot OS 9 redémarrage du mac et appuyé sur C ou/et le bouton programmeur mais le mac s'éteint. rien à faire...


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2010)

c'est tellement beau toute cette solidarité


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> La manip es bien mise en place du cd boot OS 9 redémarrage du mac et appuyé sur C ou/et le bouton programmeur mais le mac s'éteint. rien à faire...




Oui mais sais truc créer un cd bootable mac os9 ? Je ne crois pas que ça soit possible depuis windoz comme je l'ai dit plus haut !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> Je viens de tester mon mac avec un os 9 trouvé sur la toile, mais le mac s'éteint d'un coup et l'écran reste noir!



Attends : Le Mac s'éteint, ou l'écran reste noir ? C'est pas la même chose, le problème du firmware, seul l'écran s'éteint, pas le Mac, le bouton, il reste allumé, ou pas ?


----------



## fervex (11 Juin 2010)

quand j'allume le mac in y a un dong et après quelques secondes j'entends que le DD ne tourne plus et plus de bruit mais le bouton power du mac reste allumé. On dirait plus l'alim ou une surchauffe... je sais pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2010)

Et avec un CD système dans le lecteur, ça fait pareil ? Si c'était l'alim, je pense que le bouton ne resterait pas allumé, et ce modèle, refroidis uniquement par convection, donc dépourvu de ventilateur, est très silencieux !


----------



## fervex (11 Juin 2010)

donc c'est du a quoi ? par contre quand je met OS 10.2.8 et je reboot il apparait sur un autre écran en VGA la pomme puis le chargement et plus rien bug sur un écran gris. Mais en ce qui concerne l'os 9.0.x rien le cd tourne plus et le DD non plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> donc c'est du a quoi ? par contre quand je met OS 10.2.8 et je reboot il apparait sur un autre écran en VGA la pomme puis le chargement et plus rien bug sur un écran gris. Mais en ce qui concerne l'os 9.0.x rien le cd tourne plus et le DD non plus



Essaie de démarrer en maintenant les touches "pomme" "alt" "O" et "F" enfoncées. Si tu as un écran en mode texte sur fond blanc avec un prompt qui s'affiche, alors tu tapes les commandes suivantes, histoire de voir (en noir ce qu'il doit y avoir à l'écran, en rouge, ce qu'il faut taper sur un clavier français pour l'avoir  Attention à la virgule à la fin de la première commande, c'est le "m") :

reset-nvram - reset)nvrq,
set-defaults - set)defqults
reset-all - reset)qll

et dis nous si ça change quelque chose ?


----------



## fervex (12 Juin 2010)

Non rien à faire il s'allume et s'éteint avec ecran noir et avec ecran blanc quand il est relier à un autre moniteur via le VGA 
je suis dégouté


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

Tu l'as pas acheté quand même ? Pas plus de 50-80  j'espère dans ce cas...
Nan mais dois y avoir moyen de réparer ça, ne perd pas espoir.

Y en a pas un ici qui t'a proposé de t'envoyer un CD d'OS9 ? Ça devrait le faire non Pascal 77 ?


----------



## fervex (12 Juin 2010)

non je l'ai payé 15  a la brocante mais même j'ai les boules!!!
Si y en a un mais un veut troquer contre une babiole comme un vieil appareil photo qu'il retape mais je n'ai rien de ça, donc conclusion :
JE SUIS A LA RECHERCHE D'UN OS 9.0 S'IL VOUS PLAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## didgar (12 Juin 2010)

Salut !



fervex a dit:


> non je l'ai payé 15  a la brocante mais même j'ai les boules!!!
> Si y en a un mais un veut troquer contre une babiole comme un vieil appareil photo qu'il retape mais je n'ai rien de ça, donc conclusion :
> JE SUIS A LA RECHERCHE D'UN OS 9.0 S'IL VOUS PLAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!



As-tu essayé de suivre le tuto anglais que je t'ai envoyé par mail ?? Le tuto français nécessite plus de "bricolage" mais doit être fiable également.

A+

Didier

PS : pour ton troc, j'ai pas mal de bricoles à vendre dont un home cinema ... dis moi de quelle couleur est ton iMac ( me rappelle plus si tu as clavier/souris qui vont avec ) et si tu es intéressé par un échange ?! Je descends sur Paris ( Vincennes pour être précis ) en bagnole samedi prochain ... si ça te dis ...


----------



## fervex (12 Juin 2010)

regarde le topic #31 c'est celui du milieu avec souris et clavier dont il manque le0 du pad numérique 
Didgar c'est gentil mais je ne veux pas mettre plus pour un home cinéma qui ne me servirai pas. A moins que ce soit un échange standard!! Car c'est un imac que je veux pour me familiariser avec les os d'apple donc un imac G3 avec un 10.2.x serait bien pour 20 max..


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> JE SUIS A LA RECHERCHE D'UN OS 9.0 S'IL VOUS PLAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bon allez moi j'ai tout balancé j'ai vérifié... qui pour lui copier un CD d'OS9 afin qu'il arrête de nous casser les burnes ?? :love: 

Dans une simple enveloppe, le CD sans boîte ni rien, avec un timbre ça passe ! A vote bon coeur msieurs dames !


----------



## fervex (12 Juin 2010)

enfin une bonne phrase mais meme sur le net y a rien qui passe je pense qu'il faut une os originale ou celle que j'ai réussi à avoir ne sont pas bonnes
Merci pour votre bon coeur !!!!!
l'aumone s'il vous plait


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> enfin une bonne phrase mais meme sur le net y a rien qui passe je pense qu'il faut une os originale ou celle que j'ai réussi à avoir ne sont pas bonnes
> Merci pour votre bon coeur !!!!!
> l'aumone s'il vous plait



Tain à un mois près je t'envoyais ça... :hein:
Même pas gravé !! Original et donnation ! Pff quel idiot fais-je, c'est pas la tlace que ça plein :rateau:


----------



## fervex (12 Juin 2010)

et mer.. tant pis il y aura peut être une âme charitable sur cette toile enfin j'espère!!


----------



## didgar (13 Juin 2010)

Salut !



fervex a dit:


> regarde le topic #31 c'est celui du milieu avec souris et clavier dont il manque le0 du pad numérique
> Didgar c'est gentil mais je ne veux pas mettre plus pour un home cinéma qui ne me servirai pas. *A moins que ce soit un échange standard!!* Car c'est un imac que je veux pour me familiariser avec les os d'apple donc un imac G3 avec un 10.2.x serait bien pour 20 max..



Dans le cas du home cinema, ça peut être un échange "standard" ... 0 euro pour toi. Oui tu y gagnes  J'aurais bien voulu le vendre 50/60 euros ... autant j'achète volontiers sur eBay autant je ne vends pas ...

L'iMac est dans quel état cosmétique ???? Je ne te cache pas que s'il est rayé et/ou fendu de partout, le paragraphe que suit n'a plus lieu d'être 

Autre alternative donc ! Serais-tu intéressé par un G4 Gigabit Ethernet 400 overclocké à 500 Mhz ? Son défaut, les ports FW ne fonctionnent pas et ne peuvent être ré-activés en utilisant les astuces courantes, je suppose que la puce qui gère les ports est cuite. Ceci mis à part, il fonctionne correctement. Je peux y installer un 10.2.x. Dans ce cas, ce ne serait pas un échange standard, l'échange se ferait contre l'iMac en panne+clavier+souris+euros. Fais moi signe si tu es intéressé par MP ou par mail ( je crois que tu l'as ) et je regarderai ce qu'il a comme ram, disque, carte vidéo etc ... Ca ne doit pas être terrifiant mais au moins aussi bien que l'iMac avec un processeur G4 en plus 

Mis à part le bruit en plus ( les G4 sont relativement bruyants ) cette machine ne serait pas mal non plus pour découvrir les OS d'Apple !

Et donc tout ça sous réserve de l'état cosmétique de l'iMac !

A+

Didier

PS : *l'alim du G4 est neuve, je l'ai remplacée avec mes petits doigts musclés par une alim ATX*


----------



## fervex (13 Juin 2010)

Je serais d'accord mais, (en plus je suis difficile), si nous faisons affaire, je te donne l'imac en piteuse état (écran noir) mise à part état plus que correcte mais réparable je pense, avec la souris et le clavier (il manque la touche zéro du pad numérique) et quelques euros? et moi en retour j'aurais que la tour ? sans rien d'autre ?! et si tu ne mets pas l'OS 10.2.x on peut faire échange sans "euros"?

PS: veux tu des photos de la bête?

Cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fervex a dit:


> Je serais d'accord mais, (en plus je suis difficile), si nous faisons affaire, je te donne l'imac en piteuse état (écran noir) mise à part état plus que correcte mais réparable je pense, avec la souris et le clavier (il manque la touche zéro du pad numérique) et quelques euros? et moi en retour j'aurais que la tour ? sans rien d'autre ?! et si tu ne mets pas l'OS 10.2.x on peut faire échange sans "euros"?
> 
> PS: veux tu des photos de la bête?
> 
> Cordialement



Bon, les gars, vous avez les messages privés, pour les échanges de cet ordre ! Donc, la suite par ce moyen, merci.


----------



## fervex (13 Juin 2010)

désolé pascal j'ai oublié!!


----------



## Bernard53 (14 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> et mer.. tant pis il y aura peut être une âme charitable sur cette toile enfin j'espère!!


Faudrait p't-être aller lire les messages perso. 

Salutations.


----------



## fervex (14 Juin 2010)

Merci de cette grande aide Bernard


----------



## Bernard53 (14 Juin 2010)




----------



## fervex (15 Juin 2010)

Avis a tous ceux qui ont lu ce post, je viens de le racheter un nouveau imac G3 , identique au premier, sauf que l'erreur que j'ai faite sur le premier ne se fera pas sur le second... lol
Je suis donc en OS 9.2.2 après mise a jour, avec cd instal original et en firmware 4.1.9f1 donc prêt (je pense) pour l'OS X 10.x.x. 
Je m'excuse auprès de Didgar qui a cru que je mentais... il comprendra...et sans rancune j'espère!
Avec la nouvelle composition suis je prêt pour OSX?
IMAC G3 400mhz 512mo RAM (256x2) lecteur DVD.
Merci cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> Avis a tous ceux qui ont lu ce post, je viens de le racheter un nouveau imac G3 , identique au premier, sauf que l'erreur que j'ai faite sur le premier ne se fera pas sur le second... lol
> Je suis donc en OS 9.2.2 après mise a jour, avec cd instal original et en firmware 4.1.9f1 donc prêt (je pense) pour l'OS X 10.x.x.
> Je m'excuse auprès de Didgar qui a cru que je mentais... il comprendra...et sans rancune j'espère!
> Avec la nouvelle composition suis je prêt pour OSX?
> ...



Alors avec cette config, je te conseille de te limiter au 10.3.9. 400 Mhz avec 512 Mo, ça fait trop juste pour Tiger, je pense (à titre d'exemple, le tigre tournait mieux sur mon PowerBook Pismo (G3/500 Mhz) avec 1 Go de Ram que sur l'iMac G3 600 Mhz de ma fille, qui n'avait que 512 Mo (mais 200 Mhz de plus que le tien).


----------



## fervex (15 Juin 2010)

donc comment dois-je proceder? Dois passer en 10.0 puis entamer les mises a jour ou faut il directement trouver un Os 10.3.9 ? car a trouver c'est un peu la galère!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2010)

Un conseil, même si tu l'as déjà, oublie le 10.0, et même les 10.1 et dans une moindre mesure 10.2, sur une machine aussi lente, mieux vaut rester sous OS 9. Le 10.3 représente le point culminant de Mac OS X pour ces machines : il n'a guère été plus optimisé dans les versions plus récentes, mais par contre, ces versions plus récentes sont "plus lourdes à tirer pour un petit moteur" du fait des fonctions supplémentaires qui y ont été ajoutées. Par contre, les versions plus anciennes, elles, sont nettement moins optimisées, et sur un G3/400, elles rament.

Cela dit, quand je vois des annonces comme celle ci, je me demande bien pourquoi tu t'embêtes à vouloir découvrir le Mac sur cette trapanelle !


----------



## fervex (15 Juin 2010)

c'est vrai tu as raison j'étais tellement emballé à l'idée d'avoir un mac à la maison j'ai pris le premier venu!!
Je vais donc mettre en vente mes 2 imac G3 400 dont 1 en parfait état et un pour pièce ou à réparer.
Je vais suivre ton conseil et trouvé un mac digne de ce nom!!
Merci
 et tu pourrais me donner le lien pour les mettre en vente sur votre site

Cordialement

A moi apple !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> et tu pourrais me donner le lien pour les mettre en vente sur votre site



ICI !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Juin 2010)

ce sont des machines difficile à vendre,
(ici en lot et garonne en m'en donne ;-)
obsolètes, et trop chères à mettre à jour:
achat d'un DD plus volumineux, de ram supplèmentaire du système (Panther)
etc.
bien surveiller les ventes sur la baie des G4 et G5 par exemple,
voire même d'un iBook plus récent,
et des mini mac comme celui-ci au dessus,
Pat jj


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2010)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> ce sont des machines difficile à vendre,
> (ici en lot et garonne en m'en donne ;-)



+1, moi même, j'en ai donné 5 (un 450 et quatre 600 Mhz), plus quatre portables (trois WallStreet, 2 "233" et 1 "266"et un Lombard (400 Mhz)) de la même génération) par le biais de l'ancien fil des dons de Mac !


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2010)

A 80 &#8364; quand ça fonctionne, ça part encore très bien.


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

J'avais mis une annonce pour mon ancien Snow 600 Mhz, et le soir même il etait vendu.


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'avais mis une annonce pour mon ancien Snow 600 Mhz, et le soir même il etait vendu.



ah le snow c'est un peu comme le flower power ou le dalmatian, ça part vite.
J'ai initié mon frère plus vieux à internet et donc au mac et il a un snow 600 ou 700 mhz je sais plus. J'ai juste boosté la ram et changé le DD et hormis la vidéo online il en est très content et trouve ça bien mieux que son minitel qui était pourtant en couleur !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> +1, moi même, j'en ai donné 5 (un 450 et quatre 600 Mhz)





iMacounet a dit:


> J'avais mis une annonce pour mon ancien Snow 600 Mhz, et le soir même il etait vendu.





JPTK a dit:


> ah le snow c'est un peu comme le flower power ou le dalmatian, ça part vite.




Ben dans les quatre 600 Mhz, il y en avait deux, des Snow (et deux anthracites)


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Tu les aurais vendus chacuns 60 tu te serais fait 240 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu les aurais vendus chacuns 60 tu te serais fait 240 !



Peut-être, mais pour au moins une partie d'entre eux, l'instit qui les a récupérés pour sa classe n'aurait pas pu les payer, et donc n'aurait pas pu s'en servir pour montrer aux gamins qu'il y a une vie, en dehors de Windows !


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Peut-être, mais pour au moins une partie d'entre eux, l'instit qui les a récupérés pour sa classe n'aurait pas pu les payer, et donc n'aurait pas pu s'en servir pour montrer aux gamins qu'il y a une vie, en dehors de Windows !


Vu comme ça.


----------



## Invité (17 Juin 2010)

Pis il a fait une bonne action ! :love:


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (17 Juin 2010)

Oui,
il faut donner les machines sur lesquelles on n'est pas intervenus;
mais quand j' ajoutait des élèments (DD, ram,etc) je faisait payer grosso modo le prix de l'upgradage 
environ 80 euros, il y a 2 ou 3 ans,
les autres sur lesquels j'ai juste remis l'OS proprement,
ils ont été donnés,
patrick JJ


----------



## fervex (18 Juin 2010)

donc je me suis roulé tout seul dans la farine si je comprends bien snif:rose:
tant pis on verra bien


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> donc je me suis roulé tout seul dans la farine si je comprends bien snif:rose:
> tant pis on verra bien



Non 50 , ça restait "intéressant".


----------



## fervex (19 Juin 2010)

ok, bon un ami viens de me passer un vieux DVD mac OS 10.2 mais lorsque je le met dans mon imac G3, je reboot et me viens la Pomme puis un message me demandant de rebooter constament. Pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> ok, bon un ami viens de me passer un vieux DVD mac OS 10.2 mais lorsque je le met dans mon imac G3, je reboot et me viens la Pomme puis un message me demandant de rebooter constament. Pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas?



Si tu veux qu'on voit tes images, faut les héberger sur un serveur web ou les mettre en pièces jointes, mais avec une URL comme "http://C:/Users/ArakNo/Pictures/2010-06-19", ça ne peut pas fonctionner, on n'a pas accès à ton PC !


----------



## fervex (21 Juin 2010)

oki pardon  voila:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> oki pardon  voila:



Ah ça, ça s'appelle un kernel Panic, quand ça survient pendant le démarrage, ça peut avoir deux origines possibles :

1) Logiciel, si un fichier essentiel de Mac OS est endommagé

2) Matériel : là, c'est plus compliqué à préciser, ça peut aller d'un contact oxydé dans un connecteur à un composant définitivement H.S.

Vu que tu démarres sur un CD, il parait difficile (mais pas impossible, si le disque est rayé au mauvais endroit, par exemple) que ça soit un fichier endommagé.


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> ok, bon un ami viens de me passer un vieux DVD mac OS 10.2 mais lorsque je le met dans mon imac G3, je reboot et me viens la Pomme puis un message me demandant de rebooter constament. Pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas?


Le CD est gris ou noir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Le CD est gris ou noir ?



Gris ou noir, ça ne change rien, j'ai un jeu de CD gris de 10.2 qui fonctionne avec n'importe quel Mac, mais de toutes façons, lorsque tu utilises un CD gris sur le mauvais Mac, ça ne provoque pas de kernel panic, ça te mets juste un message te prévenant que ce CD ne peut pas fonctionner avec ce Mac !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Juin 2010)

Hello,
je suis de loin ce post,
c'est un DVD ou un cd qui tente de booter dans ton imac ?
attention si la machine n'est pas équipée d'un lecteur de DVd 
inutile d'insister,
j'ai pas eu d'Imac de cette époque avec d'origine un lecteur de DVD
d'ou mon interrogation ,
P JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2010)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Hello,
> je suis de loin ce post,
> c'est un DVD ou un cd qui tente de booter dans ton imac ?
> attention si la machine n'est pas équipée d'un lecteur de DVd
> ...



Tu suis de trop loin, Jaguar, c'était sur CD, le premier X a avoir eu droit au DVD était un Panther !

De toute façon, vu ses copies d'écran, c'est clair que le Mac peut au moins commencer à lire le disque, puisqu'il commence à démarrer avant de se bloquer sur un kernel panic !


----------



## fervex (22 Juin 2010)

le dvd est noir et avec de peites rayures donc je me suis fait ni   ké!! Donc pas de OS X pour moi à moins que:
Je demande aux bonnes âmes de mac generation si l'une d'elle veut bien m'envoyer son cd par la poste et je lui renverrai avec tous mes remerciements...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> le dvd est noir et avec de peites rayures donc je me suis fait ni   ké!! Donc pas de OS X pour moi à moins que:
> Je demande aux bonnes âmes de mac generation si l'une d'elle veut bien m'envoyer son cd par la poste et je lui renverrai avec tous mes remerciements...



Une info : si le CD n'a que de petites rayures, tu peux essayer de le dupliquer au moyen d'un graveur de DVD, grâce à leur faisceau laser plus fin et plus puissant, ils arrivent souvent à lire des CD légèrement abîmés que les lecteurs ou graveurs de CD n'arrivent plus à lire. Fais le test avec un CD-RW, au cas où la copie ne fonctionnerait pas mieux que l'original !


----------



## fervex (24 Juin 2010)

ok j'ai testé ce que tu as dit et rien pareil , Et un Cd en l'ai UN! mais je déconne j'ai testé avec un réinscriptible, rien, donc je me suis dit avec un cd-r rien y fait je suis obligé de rester en 9.2.2


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2010)

fervex a dit:


> ok j'ai testé ce que tu as dit et rien pareil , Et un Cd en l'ai UN! mais je déconne j'ai testé avec un réinscriptible, rien, donc je me suis dit avec un cd-r rien y fait je suis obligé de rester en 9.2.2


C'est quand même.

J'ai réalisé la MAJ du firmawre 4.1.9 (en fait elle etait déja faite) sur mon ancien Snow 600Mhz très facilement.

Après je l'ai ouvert, j'y ai placé un disque dur 120 Gb avec X.4.11 et 2x256 Mb

:love:


----------

